# $200.00 for....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

....one KYB Gr2 (strut)?.....Yes is right ....I was looking for some struts for my car and midas got the KYB Gr2 ..... $200.00 EACH..... I ordered them from tirerack and paid $57.00 each (includding shipping Fedex 2 day)


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like you got yourself a great deal. Cool. Let us know how they ride.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

jayrok said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a great deal. Cool. Let us know how they ride.


The ride very good I can't complaint....good struts


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

What spring setup do you use?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

jayrok said:


> What spring setup do you use?


Eibach sportlines


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

What do you think of the sportlines?Did you ever try the Pro-Kit?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

danifilth said:


> What do you think of the sportlines?Did you ever try the Pro-Kit?


My first suspension set-up was pro-kit no bad ...but the fender gap was huge.....sportlines same ride quality like the pro-kit ....For me the difference between the pro and sport is 1.5"pro-kit 1.9"sportlines
This is just my opinion


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

good to know but too bad they dont make those sportlines for us B13ers


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey jay... how are the GR2's holding out with a 2 inch drop??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> hey jay... how are the GR2's holding out with a 2 inch drop??


I don't have a 2" inch drop....looks like 1.5" drop.....I cant complaint...everything Ok....


----------

